# Disclaimer für eigene Programme?



## MatrimCauthon (13. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

bevor ich ein eigenes Programm zB einen Freund geben oder zum Download freigebe, würde ich gern eine Art Disclaimer hineinschreiben, also, was Gewährleistungen usw aussschließt.

Gibt es da irgendwo schon etwas griffig ausformuliertes?

Sonst irgendwelche Hinweise, wie man eine gute About-Seite gestalten könnte?

Mat.


----------



## Tobias (14. Mrz 2005)

Du kannst deine Programme unter GPL veröffentlichen - da ist so ein Disclaimer in der Lizenz enthalten. Allerdings müßtest du dich dann auch an alle anderen Regeln der GPL halten.

Du kannst es einfach hinschreiben, bei Projekten, die keinen professionellen Anspruch haben, verlangt niemand die Beteiligung eines Anwalts an solchen Texten -> soll heißen, eine für den Laien verständliche, gut erreichbare Mitteilung über einen Haftungsausschluss dürfte absolut ausreichen. Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber meine Erfahrung mit der deutschen Rechtsprechung lassen darauf schließen.

Du kannst bei vorlagen.de Verträge etc kaufen - da ist sicher auch ein Haftungsausschluss dabei. Kostenpunkt so um die 20 Euro.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Destiny1985 (14. Mrz 2005)

Kurz gegoogelt, dann auf das gestoßen

http://www.uni-dortmund.de/FB16/sport/disclaimer.htm

Sowas kann man doch als Vorlage nehmen und entsprechend seinen Bedürfnissen umformulieren...wieso 20 Euro in den Wind schießen ?


----------



## DP (14. Mrz 2005)

einen disclaimer für eine homepage auf eine software umzuschreiben dauert länger als einen komplett neuen zu schreiben/suchen


----------

